# Drowning on the Rogue



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Heads up if you are headed down the Rogue. Sadly there has been a fatality on the Rogue at Wildcat rapid. They are trying to remove the trapped body but have not been successful. Team unable to recover body from Rogue's Wild section - News - MailTribune.com - Medford, OR


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I can not believe there have been 5 deaths on the rogue river this year. Condolences to all affected.


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

buckmanriver said:


> I can not believe there have been 5 deaths on the rogue river this year. Condolences to all affected.


5 deaths on the Rogue this year? I have only heard of 2 so far. This, and the 18 year old who was swimming with friends. Have there been more?
This site tries to keep tabs but even this one doesn't have the latter one I mentioned....

Oregon summer drownings | OregonLive.com


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

I just pulled off the Rogue after a Tuesday thru Saturday trip. (19th - 23rd). I believe that the 5 drownings are correct, but that includes deaths along the entire river. My understanding from talking with the Rangers was that there were 2 in Grants Pass area, 2 in the Hog's Creek section of the river (18 year old, and 70 year old - apparently the latter was intentional was what I heard, i.e. suicide) 

The other death happened at Wildcat the Sunday before we put on, but the body was still there when we passed it on Wednesday. They dropped the water level significantly in order to extract the body on Thursday, just in time for us to head through Blossom at low water  

Very sad always to hear of deaths on the river, and again a reminder to all of us to take the steps that we can. So many deaths are preventable through proper training, and preparation. 

Through it is strange to me at least to hear that the drowning happened at Wildcat, I was previously unaware that there was a great deal of risk associated with that rapid. Nor was I aware that Alligator Rock was a sieve, or trap point. Good to remember that all rapids can be dangerous. Condolences to the family and friends of the lost boater.


----------

